

Samsung Z is the world’s first commercial Tizen phone - justin66
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/the-samsung-z-is-the-worlds-first-commercial-tizen-phone/

======
diminish
Beyond Android, we now have quite a few alternatives with hardware coming.
Tizen, Sailfish, FirefoxOS, Ubuntu.. Are there any hopes for a 5% market share
for any?

------
matti3
Please no... Samsung needs to stick behind Android, and stop trying to be a
singular ecosystem like Apple.

